
The Death of a Civil Servant - pepys
https://www.believermag.com/issues/201005/?read=article_grossman
======
wallflower
If you have not seen Akira Kurosawa's subtle 1952 masterpiece "Ikiru" (To
Live) about a terminally ill Tokyo bureaucrat, I recommend it highly,
especially in light of "How to Think Like a Medieval Monk".

[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/ikiru/](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/ikiru/)

------
itaris
I wonder if the title is deliberately evocative of Anton Chekhov's 'The Death
of a Government Clerk'. [http://centerforfiction.org/forwriters/the-model-
short-story...](http://centerforfiction.org/forwriters/the-model-short-
story/the-death-of-a-government-clerk-by-anton-chekhov/)

